#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Favorite video game

## Y Ddraig Goch

ok i will start.

1. Forgotten Realms series, especially Icewind Dale 1,2, Baldurs Gate 1,2 and Neverwinter Nights 1. ( great tactical RPG games, love playing those when i want my mind off something)

2. Diablo 2 ( hack and slash baby, i play it when i want my anger to go away)

3. Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind and Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion ( the most interactive games ever )

lemme hear ur choice of favorite games.

----------


## Reinga

I would say Morrowind to, awosome game and even better if you finish/get board of it there are mods for just about anything you can download!

The Forgotton Realms games were awsome to, though I didn't care much for Neverwinter.

----------


## SWM

Puzzle pirates! 

But I quit all online games, so that was my old favorite.

----------


## Odin

Mario Brothers

----------


## Royal Heart

Final Fantasy: VII, VIII, X, XIII, Tactics, Crisis CoreKingdom Hearts I and IISilent Hill 2, 3 and 5Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, Majora's MaskWild ArmsMario KartHotel Dusk: Room 215God of War, God of War II, Chains of OlympusShadow of the Colossus

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Well I am not a video game afiado but I do like Hedgehog.

----------


## Huxley

I'm not really into videogames anymore, but my favourites are:

-Pokemon: Gold and Silver versions
I've always been a Pokemon maniac, and there's actually a very nice feeling when you play this old game rather when you play the newest games or the original Red and Blue. Besides, I've always loved the second generation of Pokemon better. What? I like Pokemon XD

-Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Probably the best Sonic the Hedgehog game ever released. Better graphics, better sounds, more speed... though, to be frank, I've never actually completed it.

-Silent Hill 2
You just have to love Akira Yamaoka's soundtrack. Love intelligent videogames.

Some other games I like are the Jak and Daxter franchise, the Soul Calibur series, Tales of Symphonia, Guitar Hero... well, frankly, don't have much to say besides that. It's been weeks since I've turned on a game system.

----------


## SWM

When I was little I liked playing Banjo and Kazooie on N64. Much fun.

----------


## Odin

nothing better than a good game of pinball ding ding bong bong bong ding ding bong 

chacunk bat bat bat bat 


oh to bat the machine the archaic action 

ah tetris

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

gnomes suck in wow.... alliance sucks.... HORDE FTW... Orc Warrior (Fury speced) FTW.

----------


## SWM

> nothing better than a good game of pinball ding ding bong bong bong ding ding bong 
> 
> chacunk bat bat bat bat 
> 
> 
> oh to bat the machine the archaic action 
> 
> ah tetris


lols! much lol!

----------


## PerfectCell

Startropics - Nes

Secret Of Evermore, Secret Of Mana, FFIV- SNES

FFVII - PS1

LOZ - N64

And to Kingdom Hearts player and Xenosaga... Sick games.

Currently playing - Secret Of Mana, Soul Blazer, LOZ - Twilight Princess

And I can't wait for..
Diablo III - Looks sweet, not out yet but I've wasted... my life playing Diablo 2 Hardcore for so long....

----------


## Malfurion

Mario Kart - N64 and NDS
Final Fantasy VIII and IX
Pokemon Series - have grown out of this though
Counterstrike
Battlefield 2

Havn't really completed/played any other games really, just a few on xbox 360.

----------


## isis

the legend of Alon Dar for the playstation 2

----------


## Sinistar666

I love sports games like the NBA Live series and the old MVP baseball series (no more made since 2005, unfortunately).

Here are my personal all-time favorites besides sports:
Black (PS2)
Red Dead Revolver (PS2)
Gauntlet (PS2)
Shenmue (Dreamcast)
Goldeneye (Nintendo 64)
Perfect Dark (Nintendo 64)

----------


## antoniocalado

world of warcraft
poker

----------


## GorgeHog

My favorite video games are:

Fallout 3
Braid
Phoenix Wright
Half Life 2
Rainbow six Vegas
Steambot Chronicles

----------


## Rikah

The sims and fallout

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Man, so many favorites... Fallout 3, Vampire Bloodlines, The 7th Guest & 11th Hour, Chrono Trigger, too many to name. lol
Currently i've been geekin out on Swtor.

----------


## White Wolf

I used to love Sonic the Hedgehog. I haven't played any video games in awhile.

----------


## ODIN

> I used to love Sonic the Hedgehog. I haven't played any video games in awhile.


 Yeah Sonic the Hedgehog, but I haven't played in a long time.

----------

